# Do You Post on the Forum Using Your Smartphone?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't plan on using my smartphone to post on the forum here, but today just for the heck of it, I replied to a couple of threads using my phone.  I found it really hard to use the keyboard without pressing the wrong letters, etc., lots of correcting mistakes.

I found myself zooming the screen in and out and going from regular view to landscape just to read what I was writing.  By the time I was done I found that I was bug-eyed from looking at that small screen, even though I had my readers on, and I had wasted a lot of time for a simple task.  I can only type with one hand too, trying to use both just lead to more typos.

Does anyone use their smartphone to post on forums regularly?  If so, what are your tricks to make it easy?


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 18, 2019)

I do sometimes, and it's not easy for reasons you stated.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't do anything smart on my smart phone

can't

won't


----------



## Invictus (Feb 18, 2019)

I use both, but I prefer the computer over the smartphone because my big fingers have trouble typing and not hitting other keys.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2019)

No I don't, and I don't like using "apps" for websites instead of the full site.  ld:


----------



## Mike (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't Seabreeze, but if you think that you
might want to in the future try one of those
little pen like things that have a soft rubber
end that you poke the screen with, I think
that they call them a Stylus, like a needle
for a gramophone.

I have to type in landscape as the keys
are too small for my fingers in portrait.

Mike.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2019)

I use an iPhone to post because that’s all I have. Perhaps that’s why I do a lot of editing. Lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> No I don't, and I don't like using "apps" for websites instead of the full site.  ld:



 Ditto.... me neither.... 

I also don't like using my Ipad for forums either ..I do occasionally, but I don't like to use either my iphone or the Ipad it's too uncomfortable


----------



## Chucktin (Feb 19, 2019)

I do. Have since I started using a "smart" phone. This being my third. And mis-presses is something I've learned to live with. If you read a lot of postings you'll see quite a few. Gets me nuts sometimes, people seemingly don't care.

I have an Android phone, Pixel XL. If you look for it you might have the utility to make the keyboard larger or change it to another configuration. Also there is another utility that can customize the screen sensitivity to your touch.

I have found I need to tap with the side of my digit, usually 2nd finger, right hand, not straight on. The stylus is also a great idea. I don't use one cause I keep losing them.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't own a smartphone and find using touch screens awkward and slow.  If I was still working, I'd likely have one but would only use it when an actual computer wasn't available.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2019)

Only if my iPad isn’t with me. Letters to small for my big fingers on the phone.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 19, 2019)

I use it if I’m out but seldom at home unless internet is out.  My iPad isn’t cellular.

Guess I’m used to it, don’t make anymore mistakes than I do on my iPad unless I’m in the car and daughter is driving.

I do put it sideways...a tad bigger that way and also you can use talk to text but sometimes that takes correcting also.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 19, 2019)

I do if I'm not in front of my computer.  I use talk-to-text mostly though, so that makes it much easier.  If I have to type something in it doesn't take too long, but that's because I text a lot so my fingers are used to texting with both hands on a small screen.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 19, 2019)

Don't have a smartphone & I am not planning on joining the crowd!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your replies, my smartphone is very new to me and I'm still just playing with it.  I really don't plan to use it for anything but short calls like I did my Tracfone, may use the map feature or search engine if we're out traveling somewhere.  Will stick to my desktop for posting on the forum for sure.  :bashcomp:


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 19, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies, my smartphone is very new to me and I'm still just playing with it.  I really don't plan to use it for anything but short calls like I did my Tracfone, may use the map feature or search engine if we're out traveling somewhere.  Will stick to my desktop for posting on the forum for sure.  :bashcomp:



That looks like a computer you’re hitting, SB. 

Would you believe I have two desktop computers and haven’t even turned them on in 2-3 years....ever since I got my first IPad, that’s all I use.

I don’t even think they’d turn on, lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2019)

That's a long time CeeCee, but I bet they still work.  I have my old computer in the basement, it has a free dial-up connection.  I don't use it but I turn it on now and then to see if it's still cooperating with me.   I kept it on dial-up for when my cable connection goes out and I have to get online for something.  Yes, that's a computer I'm hitting, technophobe here.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't use my smartphone for anything except a rare photo and a rare gps. It's not smart enough. I don't even know why I have it. 

No one I know will listen to a phone message. They call me back and ask what I wanted. Had they listened to the message, they'd know and wouldn't be bothering me.

Texting on this small phone just takes too long. So, I will type messages thru FB Messenger on my laptop keyboard; it's easier for me. This goes into their cellphones as a text message. They all know now, if I need a response to call me on my phone, I'm done texting back and forth... and, it seems like a step backward.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2019)

I only use my laptop or desktop for SF. Have a desktop with two giant screens.  When it eventually dies I will replace it with a new desktop.  I use a laptop when traveling and a tablet (not a Kindle) for reading ebooks.         

RR, my smartphone types out what it thinks the caller said in a voice mail message.  Such a great feature.  It's not perfect at translating voice to text, but good enough to give me the gist - and I can do read it in just a few seconds.  I rarely play voice mails unless I'll be hearing the voice of one of my adorable little grandchildren.  :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

SS, my $40. phone doesn't have the capacity.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 1, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I use it if I’m out but seldom at home unless internet is out.  My iPad isn’t cellular.
> Guess I’m used to it, don’t make anymore mistakes than I do on my iPad unless I’m in the car and daughter is driving.
> I do put it sideways...a tad bigger that way and also you can use talk to text but sometimes that takes correcting also.



Even if your iPad is not cellular, you can use the hotspot on your phone as a cell connection for your iPad, CeeCee.  That is what I do if I have the iPad along and need to go online and am not somewhere with free WiFi. There are so many places that have it free now, mostly I can use that. 

As far as posting on the forum with my phone, I do not do that, and for all of the reasons that you mention, SeaBreeze. 
However, I do always use my iPad, and don’t even have a computer anymore,  haven’t used one for several years, and don’t miss it one bit. 
I do use a Bluetooth keyboard for my iPad, and if i were only going to be using my phone (like Keesha does) then I would for sure be using an external keyboard for that, too.  They are pretty cheap on Amazon, and they even have folding ones that you can carry along with you when you go somewhere. 
At home, you can just set your screen up in landscape mode, and then use the keyboard, just like you had a teeny-weeny laptop.  
Let me add, though, getting a tablet is a much better idea than trying to use a small phone for any kind of typing, or even reading. 
There are a lot of cheaper tablets, so you do not have to spend a lot of money on one if you don’t want to.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 1, 2019)

I seldom have my iPad with me when I’m out....just my iPhone, Yvonne.

Only place it’s been an issue is at home when my internet would go out occasionally....then I would get on my iPhone in LTE mode.

Where is the hotspot on my phone?  I’m assuming in settings somewhere...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 1, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I seldom have my iPad with me when I’m out....just my iPhone, Yvonne.
> Only place it’s been an issue is at home when my internet would go out occasionally....then I would get on my iPhone in LTE mode.
> Where is the hotspot on my phone?  I’m assuming in settings somewhere...



The hotspot is right near the top on your settings, right underneath cellular, and says personal hotspot.  You need to set it up and choose a password, and then you can use it anywhere, or let someone else connect when you need to do that. 
Just be sure to turn it off again after you are done using it !


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 1, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> The hotspot is right near the top on your settings, right underneath cellular, and says personal hotspot.  You need to set it up and choose a password, and then you can use it anywhere, or let someone else connect when you need to do that.
> Just be sure to turn it off again after you are done using it !




Thanks!  I see mine was turned off.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 1, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Even if your iPad is not cellular, you can use the hotspot on your phone as a cell connection for your iPad, CeeCee.  That is what I do if I have the iPad along and need to go online and am not somewhere with free WiFi. There are so many places that have it free now, mostly I can use that.
> 
> As far as posting on the forum with my phone, I do not do that, and for all of the reasons that you mention, SeaBreeze.
> However, I do always use my iPad, and don’t even have a computer anymore,  haven’t used one for several years, and don’t miss it one bit.
> ...


That’s some great info Happyflowerlady . I’m so behind in the techie department. 
Would you happen to know why I can’t get my gps to work for me? I can’t get it to give me automatic directions like it used to


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 1, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s some great info Happyflowerlady . I’m so behind in the techie department.
> Would you happen to know why I can’t get my gps to work for me? I can’t get it to give me automatic directions like it used to



Did it stop after you did an update, or just stopped working right, Keesha ?  It is probably something in your settings that got changed. Send me a PM and tell me more about what it is and isn’t doing, and we can get it sorted out for you. Also , what series iPhone you are using. 
Mine does not tell me directions, but I think that is because i have sound turned off. It does show me the map when I ask it to find an address, and guides me there.

Here is a YouTube video with some solutions that you can try out and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 1, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Don't have a smartphone & I am not planning on joining the crowd!



Same  here  Packerjohn.  As long as  what I have  works  for  what I have/need,   why  bother  ???


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 4, 2019)

The mobile version of the website isn't very good so I don't use it much while on my phone. However I do use the Tapatalk app sometimes to connect to this site when on my phone.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 4, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Same  here  Packerjohn.  As long as  what I have  works  for  what I have/need,   why  bother  ???



I thought wife and I were the last people left who did not have a smartphone. I expect I'll have one in the future, but no need of one now. I do have to say that due to a lot of travel, I purchased a tablet which is heavily used while traveling. But, I have to have wi-fi around to use it (except for gps --- that always works).


----------



## merlin (Mar 4, 2019)

I use my smartphone for everything apart from making phone calls really, :friendly_wink:  though I have started to lately since ditching the landline. I watch films on it while flying and read books and listen to music as well as writing emails etc. I would be lost without it when travelling, where Google maps guides me to everywhere I want to go including to the doorstep of where I am staying that night, without me asking as it connects to my booking.com and airbnb apps. 

Posting on forums though as others have said is not easy, so I avoid it if possible. I am a laptop or desktop person really, even tablets don't really appeal for posting. I am very attached to a physical keyboard and a mouse.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, phone, laptop, desktop....whichever, depending on where I am.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 4, 2019)

Merlin,   Your  mouse  looks  more like  a mouse  than  mine !    Mine  has a little  wheel  sticking  out  of   it's  back.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a tiny 3.5" Alcatel Pixi Glitz. Sometimes I verbally ask it to call a business for me. I like my little playing card so much, I have a spare.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a basic phone on which I can make calls.  I rarely receive calls as only my wife knows my number.I use my laptop for browsing, emails etc..


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

No I don't use my phone.  Tried it with another forum and had the same experience as you SeaBreeze.  Takes so long to do so little.  I use my desktop computer on forums.  It's simpler.


----------



## Manulis (May 21, 2019)

I hated using a smartphone to do anything on the internet. I feel much better about it now. Read a book on my iphone.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2019)

I'm very concerned about privacy on the internet, and this site isn't 'secure'. It is possible to access your  precise location on a smartphone. I prefer to stick to a proper computer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

I do now with the new Zenforo format.  It's pretty easy, too.  I don't post pictures with my smartphone yet tho.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2019)

No, too small and difficult for me to text. I use my laptop.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 10, 2019)

MarkinPhx said:


> The mobile version of the website isn't very good so I don't use it much while on my phone. However I do use the Tapatalk app sometimes to connect to this site when on my phone.


Interesting.  I have exactly the opposite opinion and experience!  I found the previous format mobile version to be cumbersome and glitchy, while this one is seamless and easy to navigate and post to from my phone.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 10, 2019)

The word suggestion feature helps. You just type the first few letters of a word. The phone learns your lingo as use it and  it becomes easier.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 10, 2019)

Judycat said:


> The word suggestion feature helps. You just type the first few letters of a word. The phone learns your lingo as use it and  it becomes easier.


I often only need to type the first letter. I wonder why PC doesn't do that.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> No I don't use my phone.  Tried it with another forum and had the same experience as you SeaBreeze.  Takes so long to do so little.  I use my desktop computer on forums.  It's simpler.



Always the desktop for me too.  .... after typing a word out completely, spell check  will then tell me how wrong I was!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 10, 2019)

I do not use my phone for any internet stuff. Just too small.  I stick to my laptop and occasionally my Kindle


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Always the desktop for me too.  .... after typing a word out completely, spell check  will then tell me how wrong I was!


I use my phone now @Bonnie,  the new forum format makes it easier than the old one did.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2019)

Even with the new format I don't use my phone to visit the forum, although I checked it out and it was much easier.  I never got used to using such a small screen and typing on such small touch screen keyboard, never got into sending texts so it feels very odd to me, I tap the wrong keys, etc.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Even with the new format I don't use my phone to visit the forum, although I checked it out and it was much easier.  I never got used to using such a small screen and typing on such small touch screen keyboard, never got into sending texts so it feels very odd to me, I tap the wrong keys, etc.


You must have a small cell phone.  Mine is a larger one.  I had a small one and know how it is to type the wrong keys.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 12, 2019)

Ronni,
I wrote that before the update. I find it very mobile friendly now


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Something I often think of doing but haven't as of yet. Thought it is pretty cool if I had SF on my phone, so when waiting for Lorie, or an appointment... I could read and contribute... Just not there yet...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> You must have a small cell phone.  Mine is a larger one.  I had a small one and know how it is to type the wrong keys.



I have a Motorola E5 Play, and it has a 5.2" screen.  I couldn't carry around anything larger because it wouldn't fit in my pant pocket.  I don't use handbags or anything.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't plan on using my smartphone to post on the forum here, but today just for the heck of it, I replied to a couple of threads using my phone.  I found it really hard to use the keyboard without pressing the wrong letters, etc., lots of correcting mistakes.
> 
> I found myself zooming the screen in and out and going from regular view to landscape just to read what I was writing.  By the time I was done I found that I was bug-eyed from looking at that small screen, even though I had my readers on, and I had wasted a lot of time for a simple task.  I can only type with one hand too, trying to use both just lead to more typos.
> 
> Does anyone use their smartphone to post on forums regularly?  If so, what are your tricks to make it easy?



No!  For the reasons you've stated.  I don't even try to text except for something extremely simple, like "OK."  My son keeps encouraging me to text, but it drives me nuts.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 5, 2019)

I wouldn't know how to.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 5, 2019)

90% using phone. the new Xenforo seems ideal for it.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 5, 2019)

I use both my iPad and smart phone.  I no longer own a laptop as I no longer work outside the home so no need to type any documents.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2019)

Although I've checked out the forum from my smartphone, especially since the change to XenFro, which seems to be a great improvement of the old software.  I still use my desktop to go online browsing and using the forum.  I plan on getting my first laptop sometime before winter, so I can go online in another room of the house if I want to.  Since my eyesight is getting worse with age, I'll be getting one with a decent sized screen.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I don't use my smartphone for anything except a rare photo and a rare gps. It's not smart enough. I don't even know why I have it.
> 
> No one I know will listen to a phone message. They call me back and ask what I wanted. Had they listened to the message, they'd know and wouldn't be bothering me.
> 
> Texting on this small phone just takes too long. So, I will type messages thru FB Messenger on my laptop keyboard; it's easier for me. This goes into their cellphones as a text message. They all know now, if I need a response to call me on my phone, I'm done texting back and forth... and, it seems like a step backward.


So, you have a regular phone?
I don't like smartphones. I don't like texting. However I need a phone the Android was helping me with this until I went blank...no connection to phone calls. I am sick of it for the hell it's caused me. I use this for everything. 
I am besides myself ,..........


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 5, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a Motorola E5 Play, and it has a 5.2" screen.  I couldn't carry around anything larger because it wouldn't fit in my pant pocket.  I don't use handbags or anything.


I do too. Hell for me E5 play Motorola MetroPC nightmare.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 5, 2020)

I post using a full desk computer while sitting in my comfortable chair with arm rests.  I had a "smartphone" for 2 days but returned it to the store.  Figured that life is too short to be a slave to this electronic toy.  Studies have shown that smartphone users look at their phones 212 times/day.  There must be something missing in their life. I really got turned off watching idiots walking around malls starring into their phones for hours.  Couldn't figure why they don't have a job or why aren't they in school getting an education?  

Anyway, we have a lovely Panasonic land phone that has call display & caller block.  It will last me for years.  I laugh when I see these adds tell people to upgrade their smartphones to the latest.  It's all part of consumer madness; if you ask me; not to mention what is going into our landfills daily.  In addition, we have bought 2 simple flip phones that we use when my wife is in the hospital or we are separated in one of those barn stores that have miles of shelving, then I can phone her & find out where she is.  You can always tell who posts on this site using a smartphone.  They seldom write more than a single line.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2020)

Never.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

My eyesight doesn't allow me to be on the forum/Internet w/o being on a large desktop computer.


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2020)

When I was out at the summer place I had no landline, no internet, so my choice was to drive up to the Scout Camp to get reception on my phone and take advantage of their wifi just to do bill payments and see what was going on in the world.

I was there so often they made me an honourary Girl Scout


----------



## charry (Feb 5, 2020)

no never !


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Feb 5, 2020)

Phone and ipad


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 1, 2020)

I only use my iPhone for texting n as a phone. I use my iPad for SF


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2020)

Flip phone, 15.6 Chromebook Lap Top.


----------

